# WCG-F@H Giveaway: Lots O' Loot



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

What started as a "Thank You" to the WCG & F@H teams from *theonedub* and myself has blossomed into what we have below, a full assortment of games to be given away, contributed by many different members and to be enjoyed by whomever wants a share. 



Spoiler: THE WINNERS!!!




*Left 4 Dead 2
n3rdf1ght3r!!! 
  

DiRT 3
Maban!!! 
  

Batman Arkham City
AlienIsGod & t_ski!!! 
  

Prototype 2
Mindweaver!!! 
  

Spec Ops: The Line
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!! 
  

Hard Reset
Norton!!! 
  

Nexuiz
NHKS!!! 
  

Sol Survivor
ALMOSTunseen!!! 
  

Counter-Strike: GO
[Ion]!!!

*​









Games available:
Batman Arkham City 
Metro 2033 (4 copies)
Left 4 Dead 2
Hard Reset
Spec Ops: The Line
Sol Survivor (2 copies)
Dirt 3
Prototype 2 w/ RADNET DLC
Indie Bundle 3 
Nexuiz 
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
DOTA2 (3 invites) Post and you get, no wait for these



Spoiler: Contributors



I separated these to help reduce clutter 

theonedub - Batman AC and Metro 2033 
stinger608 - Left 4 Dead 2 and Metro 2033
AlienIsGod - Metro 2033
Mindweaver - Metro 2033
manofthem - Hard Rest, Spec Ops, and Prototype 2
FordGT90Concept - Sol Survivor
Delta6326 - DIRT 3 and Indie Bundle 3
t_ski - Nexuiz
ALMOSTunseen - Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Maban -  DOTA2 invites




*To Enter:* Obviously post which game you would like to win, and let's make it as colorful (not meaning expletive) as possible so we can enjoy  

*Requirements:* This giveaway is _only open to the active members of the WCG and F@H teams_, active members who have returned results within the last 5 days (as of today).  

*Closing Time:*  Let's aim for Saturday the 15th for a close-out and drawing! 

*Random:* The winners will be drawn randomly, using either Random.org or Ford's pickrandomline utility. 

That's it!  

It's been a pleasure to have joined the WCG team recently!  That team, as well as the F@H I'm sure, is full of really awesome people, generous and always ready to help.  A big  goes out to all the members who continue to sacrifice their time, energy, equipment, and resources for a cause greater than themselves.


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

Great idea and well said my friend- 

  I still have some games left from the last challenge that I will go through and get over to you to add on.

Catch you tomorrow night with them- A little late for me to do it tonight


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the giveaway guys


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Count me in for Metro 2033 (I'm a big fan of Russian-themed stuff) 

EDIT:  I got a copy of Metro 2033 free from THQ, so count me in for DiRT Showdown 
I'd love to have an opportunity to drive irresponsibly without any risk of injury.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Count me in for Metro 2033 (I'm a big fan of Russian-themed stuff)



I gotta say, I was impressed with Metro 2033.  Not only was it a beast to run maxed, but I thought the story was intriguing, much much more so than the average shooter.  I think they did a really good job setting an awesome atmosphere throughout the game, at all the different levels, which helped immerse you into this run down world.  Another thing that was spot on was that they didn't overload you with ammo, that ammo was more limited, hence making you play more responsibly.  Can't wait for Metro Last Light 

Sorry to rant on about it...  Great choice [Ion]


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I gotta say, I was impressed with Metro 2033.  Not only was it a beast to run maxed, but I thought the story was intriguing, much much more so than the average shooter.  I think they did a really good job setting an awesome atmosphere throughout the game, at all the different levels, which helped immerse you into this run down world.  Another thing that was spot on was that they didn't overload you with ammo, that ammo was more limited, hence making you play more responsibly.  Can't wait for Metro Last Light
> 
> Sorry to rant on about it...  Great choice [Ion]



The last two times I entered to win it, I came up short, so we'll see if I'm any more lucky this time


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not in for any of the games....................

However, I have a Left4Dead 2 that I will gift at the end of the contest. 

Manofthem add that in the original post if you would please.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Not in for any of the games....................
> 
> However, I have a Left4Dead 2 that I will gift at the end of the contest.
> 
> Manofthem add that in the original post if you would please.



Thank you sir, I'll edit the OP right away 

Added it in, what do you think, eh?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

The least I can do.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never really considered joining any contest since I joined TPU, but damn I want *Batman Arkham City*. BTW, I rarely post on the WCG section, but I go read the Pie and the WCG Daily Numbers everyday. Oh and give me that f**king game.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a copy of Prototype 2; although I may have a hard time pausing my gpu in order to play.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> I wouldn't mind a copy of Prototype 2; although I may have a hard time pausing my gpu in order to play.



I haven't played it either yet, haven't done much lately since gpus have been crunching like woah. 

As a side note, Prototype 2 also comes with RADNET DLC pack


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Id like to get in on Spec Ops The line!!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Come on boys, there has to be some members that could a freebie to play while occasionally taking a gaming internission....  

Lets hear from you!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe we're all afraid of someone passing us in the rankings if we take time out to play a game!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

dhoshaw said:


> Maybe we're all afraid of someone passing us in the rankings if we take time out to play a game!



Part of the reason I went with a G92 card in the ITX setup--now I don't have to feel as bad about taking some time to play video games


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Put me in for Spec Ops as I love to poke a hole on someones head at a good distance to see what color there brains are.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd be up for Batman but I still haven't played the last game I won.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

Add me in for a chance at *Hard Reset *


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I have some games to add into the pot, thanks to several generous members.  I'm going to be updating the OP very soon with the new stuff!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bow (Dec 8, 2012)

Spec Ops would give me a chub.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

OP edited to include all games so far, with one exception that I need to confirm, which I'll do tonight.  Coming soon is a better picture to represent them all.  

Big thanks to: t_ski, Norton, Maban, FordGT90Concept, ALMOSTunseen, Delta6326, theonedub, and stinger608.  I hope I didn't miss any.  If I did, i'll add you in.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 8, 2012)

nvm


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 9, 2012)

i would like to be put in for Batman 

@ Aleksander, this draw is for ACTIVE WCG/F@H members just so you know.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

Still plenty of games left to be entered for.  It looks like this will stretch on a few more days til we get enough entered. 

Speaking of which, seems we have more people offering games than people wanting games  

All is well though, we have time!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Does this mean that nobody else is interested?  Come on teams, lets give it a few more days, then we can draw for whichever games are entered for 

Lets aim for Friday or Saturday


----------



## Norton (Dec 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Does this mean that nobody else is interested?  Come on teams, lets give it a few more days, then we can draw for whichever games are entered for
> 
> Lets aim for Friday or Saturday :toast



C'mon you workaholics!!! 

Take a chance and pick a game! There's a whole lot to choose from


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Does this mean that nobody else is interested?  Come on teams, lets give it a few more days, then we can draw for whichever games are entered for
> 
> Lets aim for Friday or Saturday



I thought it was already done on Monday? nvm

Put me in for Hard Reset if it's still up for grabs, could be a good distraction this Christmas.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Great Give Away! I really liked Prototype. I wouldn't mind getting Prototype 2, but I've already won one of the Dub's contests (_Rage_). Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bow (Dec 12, 2012)

I would go for any one really.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, put me in for Batman, but somebody's going to have to come to my house and make me play it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> I thought it was already done on Monday? nvm
> 
> Put me in for Hard Reset if it's still up for grabs, could be a good distraction this Christmas.



Well, I had hoped that more would have gotten in early and we could have done a drawing, but since not many got in over the weekend, I think it best to let it go on til the end of the this week to give everyone a good chance to get it.  

Got you for HR! 



Mindweaver said:


> Great Give Away! I really liked Prototype. I wouldn't mind getting Prototype 2, but I've already won one of the Dub's contests (_Rage_). Good luck everyone!



I'll throw you for Prototype 2!  Being a winner from a previous giveaway does not preclude you from eligibility here


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Manofthem, add yet another Metro 2033 to the give away. I have a unused key for that.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hey Manofthem, add yet another Metro 2033 to the give away. I have a unused key for that.



Thank you kindly, just added it in 

Got you too Alien , thanks


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 12, 2012)

I also have a Metro 2033 to add if you guys wish.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 12, 2012)

Somebody must be picking up free Metro 2033 keys on Facebook


----------



## NHKS (Dec 12, 2012)

less than 15 entries?! clearly we have more active members than that, come on ppl, grab something from this great giveaway.. 

there are more members contributing rather than picking games!.. this giveaway is for thanking  crunchers & folders and what I see is more contributions from them!?! and where are the folders?!

i didnt want to do this.. but I am entering.. count me in manofthem, for *any* of the games


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Somebody must be picking up free Metro 2033 keys on Facebook



grabbed 1 from that deal and already own 2033 form the THQ humble bundle


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I got one to give to my Nephew, but after I got it I remembered I just got him the THQ Humble Bundle... lol So, I have a key to give away as well.


----------



## okidna (Dec 12, 2012)

It wouldn't be fair if I enter this giveaway since I'm not an active cruncher for about 4 months now.

But I just want to post this to say thank you to manofthem for this giveaway intiative and also for everyone who contribute. 
Seriously, one third of your weight must be your heart since it's made from GOLD 

Thank you, great man (or men hehe).

And also for everybody in the WCG thread, just sayin' hello and keep up the good work hehehe. 
I'll be back soon! (I won't promise when, but I hope sooner than later)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Just updated OP with a new picture   (That stupid picture is a pain for someone who doesn't know what they're doing )
Hopefully it's easier to read now through and see which games are available


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 12, 2012)

i can throw another 5 DOTA 2 invites in


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just updated OP with a new picture   (That stupid picture is a pain for someone who doesn't know what they're doing )
> Hopefully it's easier to read now through and see which games are available



I just check the new picture! Great job!  and a great giveaway!  A lot of great games!  Oh and check your messages I sent you the key.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 12, 2012)

In for prototype 2


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a few more days yet....and some people will have some nice free games.  I'm aiming for Saturday.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 13, 2012)

Good to see the counter strike is in here. The winner of that, just PM me your steam name. Sadly i'm not in. I am currently away, and did not want to have the computer on.  I haven't been crunching these last couple weeks either, this is due to the computer pumping too much heat into my room.... I will start crunching again next week.


----------



## DaC (Dec 14, 2012)

Do ChimpPowerUp! participations count on this ?! lol.... 
I would really dug this Prototype 2 key... "=]

BTW, I got one of these facebook metro2033 key... if anyone is left without their desirable metro2033 key, just let me know, I might have one to give... "=]


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

DaC said:


> Do ChimpPowerUp! participations count on this ?! lol....
> I would really dug this Prototype 2 key... "=]
> 
> BTW, I got one of these facebook metro2033 key... if anyone is left without their desirable metro2033 key, just let me know, I might have one to give... "=]



I don't even know what that challenge is , let me take a gander 
But thanks for throwing the key out there. 

To all: lets end this tomorrow night and send out some goodies!  
Look sharp matey!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I don't even know what that challenge is , let me take a gander
> But thanks for throwing the key out there.
> 
> To all: lets end this tomorrow night and send out some goodies!
> Look sharp matey!



Did you see that I changed my entry? (and is that OK?)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Did you see that I changed my entry? (and is that OK?)



Absolutely, just saw it, that's all gravy


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Absolutely, just saw it, that's all gravy


Or you could say gavy!

Sorry, inside joke. I was at this diner once, and on the menu whiteboard, it said "Chips and Gavy $5) I've always call gravy gavy now.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 15, 2012)

Hoping to get Left 4 Dead 2. Thanks for organizing all these giveaways!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Or you could say gavy!
> 
> Sorry, inside joke. I was at this diner once, and on the menu whiteboard, it said "Chips and Gavy $5) I've always call gravy gavy now.



Haha, love it. Now we are all on the "in" of the inside joke, thanks to the illiterate restaurant


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Haha, love it. Now we are all on the "in" of the inside joke, thanks to the illiterate restaurant


Or it could just be a classic bogan australian.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Or it could just be a classic bogan australian.



Oh Australian... now it makes sense lol, didn't catch that earlier. What's bogan? another new word for me


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Oh Australian... now it makes sense lol, didn't catch that earlier. What's bogan? another new word for me


Bogan is our equivalent to what you call a  "redneck"


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Bogan is our equivalent to what you call a  "redneck"



Haha nice!  

Now on topic, i know you said you weren't in, but any game interest you here?  We could use a few more entrants


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2012)

Nobody wants my DOTAs?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

Maban said:


> Nobody wants my DOTAs?


You know what, I'm in for DOTA!


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2012)

Hot damn! PM coming your way.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

Maban said:


> Hot damn! PM coming your way.


Thanks!
He got some mad milk for TF2


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2012)

DOTA invite is back in my possession. So I still have 5 to give. Act now and I'll throw in a free dragon ride.*



*The content of this post is blasphemous and should not be considered factual, truthful, or otherwise intelligent. There is no actual dragon on which to ride upon. Any contract you make with this user is non-binding and does not qualify you any form of happiness.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 15, 2012)

Maban said:


> DOTA invite is back in my possession. So I still have 5 to give. Act now and I'll throw in a free dragon ride.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The content of this post is blasphemous and should not be considered factual, truthful, or otherwise intelligent. There is no actual dragon on which to ride upon. Any contract you make with this user is non-binding and does not qualify you any form of happiness.


Yeah, sorry bout that. It turned out I already had a dota 2 invite. No idea where I got it from. Atleast Maban left with plenty of my TF2 items. I don't play that horid game anymore.

Put me up for any game. I'll have anything no-one wants.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You know what, I'm in for DOTA!



That's what I'm talking about, sharing the love of PC gaming 



Maban said:


> DOTA invite is back in my possession. So I still have 5 to give. Act now and I'll throw in a free dragon ride.*
> 
> 
> *The content of this post is blasphemous and should not be considered factual, truthful, or otherwise intelligent. There is no actual dragon on which to ride upon. Any contract you make with this user is non-binding and does not qualify you any form of happiness.



This is one of the best posts I've read in a while, made me smile


----------



## Maban (Dec 15, 2012)

You know what, put me in for DiRT 3. As for a colorful entry, look up a couple posts.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

Maban said:


> You know what, put me in for DiRT 3. As for a colorful entry, look up a couple posts.



I got you .  This is what I want to see, everyone getting in on some action

@[Ion]: when you said Dirt Showdown you meant Dirt 3 right?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm still in for Spec Ops. I can imagine myself as the character getting all dirty in the mud and sand crawling around and looking at other people through a small looking glass with a couple lines in it. Then pulling a small lever and performing some at a distance plastic surgery to some poor and deserving solider of a foreign army. I will be so proud of my work.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

I guess this is my "Last Call" bump to the WCG & F@H teams. I'm planning on ending this tonight, provided I don't get home too late. If that happens, it'll be early tomorrow 

Looking forward to it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm planning on ending this tonight



LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I guess this is my "Last Call" bump to the WCG & F@H teams. I'm planning on ending this tonight, provided I don't get home too late. If that happens, it'll be early tomorrow
> 
> Looking forward to it



Thanks again for running this great competition!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like pretty much everyone will be a winner, always a good thing.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Looks like pretty much everyone will be a winner, always a good thing.



 Yea I think there is enough games being given away to go around to everyone that posted.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Looks like pretty much everyone will be a winner, always a good thing.





stinger608 said:


> Yea I think there is enough games being given away to go around to everyone that posted.



I hope everyone makes out well. I haven't been keeping track of who wants what, but I'll be doing that now, as I just got home. I'm going to shower and get cracking on compiling and then drawing some happy names 

I'll be posting back shortly


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

Now, without further ado.... we present... finally as promised... slightly late but certainly not delayed....  Our winners!!!





*Left 4 Dead 2
n3rdf1ght3r!!! 
  

DiRT 3
Maban!!! 
  

Batman Arkham City
AlienIsGod & t_ski!!! 
  

Prototype 2
Mindweaver!!! 
  

Spec Ops: The Line
ThE_MaD_ShOt!!! 
  

Hard Reset
Norton!!! 
  

Nexuiz
NHKS!!! 
  

Sol Survivor
ALMOSTunseen!!! 
  
*​


Congrats to all the winners, and a huge THANK YOU to all the members that contributed to the giveaway.  We have a truly amazing place here at TPU and on the WCG team.  I will be PMing the winners with further instructions on how to redeem their prizes.

I'm glad this is winding down lol, but nonetheless, there will be more to come as time progresses, so there will always be more chances.

See you all next time!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks to manofthem for organizing this! Congratulations to all the winners!  Sol Survivor looks awesome! Thanks FordGT90Concept, Is it steam? My steam name is houng12. Sadly no-one got my Counter Strike


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Thanks to manofthem for organizing this! Congratulations to all the winners!  Sol Survivor looks awesome! Thanks FordGT90Concept, Is it steam? My steam name is houng12. Sadly no-one got my Counter Strike



I'll take it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'll take it



There you go, it works out!!!  Awesome of you guys! 

Thank you for adding to the goodness!  [Ion], did you ever get that key I send you for Space Marine?



I think I PM'd everyone.  If you won and didn't get a PM, post or PM me; I'll get it straightened out


----------



## theonedub (Dec 16, 2012)

Where are all the Metro winners? Or is the text really just super small on my new monitor 

Then again, maybe everyone already got a copy


----------



## NHKS (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks to manofthem and ALL contributors for this super giveaway! Congrats to winners!

I shall gladly accept my winning - Nexuiz from t_ski! I am not much aware of the game but given its built on Cryengine and browsing thru some screens I guess I will like it! 
Thanks again to all!

I too hope to participate as a contributor in future giveaways! Winning is great(won't deny it) but so is giving back!


----------



## Norton (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the new game, I'm sure I'll enjoy it, and for running another great contest!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 16, 2012)

sweet, Batman  thanks for the giveaway and im glad to see alot of ppl in this thread wanting to add games too, not just wanting to win one


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 16, 2012)

This was an epic giveaway, from one of our epic members!  Thanks you for the game!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> There you go, it works out!!!  Awesome of you guys!
> 
> Thank you for adding to the goodness!  [Ion], did you ever get that key I send you for Space Marine?
> 
> ...



I did, thank you again!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, I am still waiting on n3rdf1ght3r to PM me and/or send me a friend request in Steam. 

As was asked, where are any winners of Metro 2033? I have a key for this game if anyone needs/wants one.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 16, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, I am still waiting on n3rdf1ght3r to PM me and/or send me a friend request in Steam.
> 
> As was asked, where are any winners of Metro 2033? I have a key for this game if anyone needs/wants one.



LOL I was asleep when the winners were announced and I was doing my pilots exam then looking for a note II until now.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> LOL I was asleep when the winners were announced and I was doing my pilots exam then looking for a note II until now.



 I'll bet that's right. 

Left 4 Dead delivered.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks manofthem for another great contest.  Also pm sent.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope everyone got their games!  If not, please post or PM me ASAP. I'll give it a few hours, and then I usually have the giveaways threads closed so I'll probably ask a mod to do the same here 

Mindweaver and I are in the works of collaborating on something coming up soon, and from the sound of it, it'll be something all of TPU can share in. 

Til next time....


----------

